# Raya is sick. pl. help immediately...



## priyasutty (Oct 15, 2010)

This morning I took Raya for regular walks. After 10 mins pf walk, she started wobbling and couldn't walk anymore. On the way home she vomitted 3 times.After I brought her home and placed her on the floor, she immediately collapsed to her side. She couldn't stand, pooped twice lying down. Her stool was soft. I immediately took her to the emergency and ran all the blood work. Her ALT levels was elevated, around 470. She drank lots of water but threw up everytime. She had a bloody diarrhea also. We've given the stool for examination too. Still is under drips now to keep her hydrated and also metronidazole in the drips, so she does not develop any infection. The vet thinks it is MVD and is recommending ultrasound and biopsy if liver. I really do not like the idea of doing any invasive procedure, it's too mush stress for her little body. BTW, within 30 mins after all this started, she regained some energy and is also walking normal now, though very slow and weak. We are still waiting for blood clotting times results. What should I do at this point? Please help


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

priyasutty said:


> This morning I took Raya for regular walks. After 10 mins pf walk, she started wobbling and couldn't walk anymore. On the way home she vomitted 3 times.After I brought her home and placed her on the floor, she immediately collapsed to her side. She couldn't stand, pooped twice lying down. Her stool was soft. I immediately took her to the emergency and ran all the blood work. Her ALT levels was elevated, around 470. She drank lots of water but threw up everytime. She had a bloody diarrhea also. We've given the stool for examination too. Still is under drips now to keep her hydrated and also metronidazole in the drips, so she does not develop any infection. The vet thinks it is MVD and is recommending ultrasound and biopsy if liver. I really do not like the idea of doing any invasive procedure, it's too mush stress for her little body. BTW, within 30 mins after all this started, she regained some energy and is also walking normal now, though very slow and weak. We are still waiting for blood clotting times results. What should I do at this point? Please help


Call Vicki and consult with her. Do not agree to ultrasound or liver biopsy without consulting with Vicki first.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Priya, remind us of how old she is and if she had the BAT at around 16 wks. as a base-line? How much does she weigh?
I would not rush to ultrasound (it doesn't always show a lot in terms of shunt). If she has had the BAT I would go for the Protein C test---sending it to Dr. Center at Cornell for evaluation. Depending on the results of that you will need to see a specialist. If the BAT hasn't been done---that would be the first step---be sure your vet understands how that needs to happen w/a fasting, blood draw, feeding, blood draw (2 results). 
Did they check her glucose when you brought her in? The elevated liver enzymes would point more in the direction of liver.


----------



## priyasutty (Oct 15, 2010)

MaryH said:


> Call Vicki and consult with her. Do not agree to ultrasound or liver biopsy without consulting with Vicki first.



Hi Mary,

I am trying to get hold of Vicki at work, looks like she is busy, not picking upthe ph. I have left a message saying Raya is sick and to call me back. I am still trying for her every 10 mins.

Priya


----------



## priyasutty (Oct 15, 2010)

edelweiss said:


> Priya, remind us of how old she is and if she had the BAT at around 16 wks. as a base-line? How much does she weigh?
> I would not rush to ultrasound (it doesn't always show a lot in terms of shunt). If she has had the BAT I would go for the Protein C test---sending it to Dr. Center at Cornell for evaluation. Depending on the results of that you will need to see a specialist. If the BAT hasn't been done---that would be the first step---be sure your vet understands how that needs to happen w/a fasting, blood draw, feeding, blood draw (2 results).
> Did they check her glucose when you brought her in? The elevated liver enzymes would point more in the direction of liver.



Raya just turned 2. We did BAT when she was 9 months old when she was getting spayed. Her pre was a normal 3l, post was 57 which is also normal. She weighs around 4 pounds. The vet is going to do the BAT today. We'll prob get the results in a few hrs. I talked to the vet about the Protein C test also. The vet said it has to be done only if the BAT is abnormal, so she is doing the BAT first.


----------



## priyasutty (Oct 15, 2010)

Just now I received a call from the vet. Raya's blood clotting is not good and so she has been given vit K


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Has she had a tick removed w/in the last few months or even previously this yr? If platelets are low it might be related?
Mary is your best source w/liver questions.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

has she been vaccinated recently?


----------



## priyasutty (Oct 15, 2010)

edelweiss said:


> Has she had a tick removed w/in the last few months or even previously this yr? If platelets are low it might be related?
> Mary is your best source w/liver questions.



No Sandi. She never had ticks. The rest of the blood work is normal except her ALT and blood clotting.

BTW, Do low platelets also show the same symptoms as above?


----------



## priyasutty (Oct 15, 2010)

MaryH said:


> has she been vaccinated recently?



No Mary. She was vaccinated in Jan 2012


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

ALT/AST could be elevated for any number of reasons including infection. Honestly, it sounds to me like Raya may have an intestinal bug going on or the start of HGE. Metranidazole is the appropriate antibiotic and hydration is important. I have serious doubts that it has anything to do with the liver.

Hang in there.


----------



## priyasutty (Oct 15, 2010)

MaryH said:


> ALT/AST could be elevated for any number of reasons including infection. Honestly, it sounds to me like Raya may have an intestinal bug going on or the start of HGE. Metranidazole is the appropriate antibiotic and hydration is important. I have serious doubts that it has anything to do with the liver.
> 
> Hang in there.



What is HGE?


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Low platelets can cause bloody diarrhea or other bruising or purple spots on the gums or tummy. The vet would not do a liver biopsy w/low platelets!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Mary, I was also thinking HGE w/the bloody stool.


----------



## priyasutty (Oct 15, 2010)

edelweiss said:


> Low platelets can cause bloody diarrhea or other bruising or purple spots on the gums or tummy. The vet would not do a liver biopsy w/low platelets!



The vet did not talk anything about low platelets though. She only said her protein is low which probably could be 'cause of the vomitting and diarreah.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I also thought of HGE. Reminds me of when Sophia's little one(s) got sick. So glad you got Raya in quickly. Can be dangerous if not attended to. Here was a link on the web to what HGE is. Bloody Diarrhea - Hemorrhagic GastroEnteritis (HGE) in Dogs


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

So sorry to hear that. You must be a wreck. :grouphug: reminds me of Sophias HGE thread also.


----------



## priyasutty (Oct 15, 2010)

silverhaven said:


> So sorry to hear that. You must be a wreck. :grouphug: reminds me of Sophias HGE thread also.



Yes Maureen. I took a couple of anti-anxiety pills to keep me calm and be able to do some research and try to understand what's going on :crying:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

priyasutty said:


> The vet did not talk anything about low platelets though. She only said her protein is low which probably could be 'cause of the vomitting and diarreah.



If clotting is a factor it has in some way to do w/low platelets. Didn't you say that she was given vit. k? That doesn't mean primary cause of issue is low platelets.


----------



## priyasutty (Oct 15, 2010)

edelweiss said:


> If clotting is a factor it has in some way to do w/low platelets. Didn't you say that she was given vit. k? That doesn't mean primary cause of issue is low platelets.


Oh I see. If it is low platelets case, then what would the next course of treatment? I am sooo sorry, iam very ignorant on all these things


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

priyasutty said:


> Oh I see. If it is low platelets case, then what would the next course of treatment? I am sooo sorry, iam very ignorant on all these things


Your vet seems to be on top of this & I would stay in close contact w/him/her. We don't have the whole picture here at all. Until the platelets are stabilized I don't think he will do anything invasive anyhow. Slow & stead wins the race!


----------



## priyasutty (Oct 15, 2010)

edelweiss said:


> Your vet seems to be on top of this & I would stay in close contact w/him/her. We don't have the whole picture here at all. Until the platelets are stabilized I don't think he will do anything invasive anyhow. Slow & stead wins the race!



Ok. Thank you Sandi. Let's just wait and hope it's nothing Major rayer:


----------



## priyasutty (Oct 15, 2010)

priyasutty said:


> Hi Mary,
> 
> I am trying to get hold of Vicki at work, looks like she is busy, not picking upthe ph. I have left a message saying Raya is sick and to call me back. I am still trying for her every 10 mins.
> 
> Priya



HI Mary,

Just talked to Vicki. She also feels it could be some sort of intestinal bug only. Raya is already on intravenous fluids and metronidazole. Hope we are on the right track.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi Priya,

Sorry my posts have been "short" but I'm at work. Glad to hear that you've spoken with Vicki. Sometimes I think we as owners think the worst and combine that with vets who push the panic button and we forget that when we humans get gastrointestinal upsets we also vomit and have diarrhea (sometimes bloody). If we were to go to the hospital emergency room the doctors would give us IV fluid to keep us hydrated and probably give us flagyl, too. Metranidazole is flagyl. I bet Raya will be back to herself in a day or two.


----------



## Aarianne (Jul 22, 2005)

I bet it was super scary at the time! Glad she's not in such a bad state and hoping it will be over soon. 

When Zora had bloody stools and was vomiting everything up it didn't hit so hard so fast but it was still very worrisome and we wound up at an ER vet too. Metronidazole took care of it. She normally has a stomach of steel so it was really unusual for her. Hopefully it will be the same story for little Raya.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Priya, I'm sending you a hug and prayers that Raya will get better soon!


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Priya, I'm so sorry . I am just seeing this thread . You did the right thing by taking her to the vet right away. It does sound like HGE but acute liver failure can also present similarly. Acute liver failure can cause low protein and prolonged clotting. The prolonged clotting time (and resultant bloody stools, GI bleeding, etc) is due to the fact that clotting factors are synthesized in the liver. If the liver has enough injury, it can impair its synthetic role is making certain proteins, glucose, and clotting factors. This type of bleeding is independent from platelets. (platelets play a role in clotting but by a separate mechanism). Vitamin K is a necessary cofactor in production of the clotting factors and that is why it is thought to help the liver boost production of them.

It sounds like your vet has all bases covered by giving Fluids, antibiotics, and a work up. I'd wait for raya to get better before pursuing anything super invasive. Please keep us posted!


----------



## priyasutty (Oct 15, 2010)

Hi friends,

Raya was discharged and is back home. She doing fine now. The vet did a blood clotting times test for the second time before discharge and it was completely normal. The vet said the first test results could have been an error!!!!! So the only abnormal value is the ALT which was at 445. Following are the medications she is on :
1. Metronidazole
2. Lactulose
3. propectalin
4. Vitmain-k ( the vet said no harm is giving even though her aPTT is normal)

Also the vet recomended a liver diet. We started Royal canin Hepatic liver diet, she had a few kibble of it along with her regular royal canin puppy 29 diet. 

She still has the catheter in. If everything is ok in the morning, then they'll get the catheter out. 
The vet still wants to do an ultrasound 

Will update again tomorrow.

Best regards,

Priya


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

I'm so glad Raya is feeling better! Hugs to you both!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

So glad she is doing so much better. I am surprised and would strongly question the liver food and further testing myself. If is is a bug then this would all be for nothing. ALT will rise from a bug. Doesn't sound like it is anything to do with the liver to me. I understand the metronidazole. I would totally expect that. The others not so sure. But then I am not a vet  but as an owner I would do my research and go from there. I would maybe ask Vicki what she thinks. Maybe question the vet as to why they are thinking liver? Giving different kibble during a big stomach upset would concern me too. My vet would only prescribe a bland diet like chicken and rice. Kibble can be very hard on a tummy. 

Just my thoughts, how I would deal with it. :blush: they may all be perfectly valid, but I would just want to know why etc.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I, on the other hand, would follow the vet's instructions at this point. What he is giving can't do any harm at the least. I had my Kitzel on this same diet & some Sam-E for a month & it really brought his enzymes back to normal. I am not a big kibble fan (mine get 1/8 scant c. each AM). It is easy to second guess the vet, but if it seems to be working I am one to trust & stick w/it. If I have enough reasons I am quick to disagree w/the vet & we hash it out---there is a mutual respect.
Sending up prayers for wisdom and glad your baby is on the mend!
Edit: who is Vicki?


----------



## priyasutty (Oct 15, 2010)

silverhaven said:


> So glad she is doing so much better. I am surprised and would strongly question the liver food and further testing myself. If is is a bug then this would all be for nothing. ALT will rise from a bug. Doesn't sound like it is anything to do with the liver to me. I understand the metronidazole. I would totally expect that. The others not so sure. But then I am not a vet  but as an owner I would do my research and go from there. I would maybe ask Vicki what she thinks. Maybe question the vet as to why they are thinking liver? Giving different kibble during a big stomach upset would concern me too. My vet would only prescribe a bland diet like chicken and rice. Kibble can be very hard on a tummy.
> 
> Just my thoughts, how I would deal with it. :blush: they may all be perfectly valid, but I would just want to know why etc.


Hi Maureen,

I felt the same thing, so I am just mixing a little liver diet with the regular diet. Raya seems to like both. Propectalin is just pro-biotic. Lactulose, the vet said something about ammonia, i don't remember exactly, but i am guessing it is also a good thing. Today we are going to the vet again for a rechk. Maybe we'll have all the ans today. Hopefully everything will be ok.

Best,
Priya


----------



## priyasutty (Oct 15, 2010)

edelweiss said:


> I, on the other hand, would follow the vet's instructions at this point. What he is giving can't do any harm at the least. I had my Kitzel on this same diet & some Sam-E for a month & it really brought his enzymes back to normal. I am not a big kibble fan (mine get 1/8 scant c. each AM). It is easy to second guess the vet, but if it seems to be working I am one to trust & stick w/it. If I have enough reasons I am quick to disagree w/the vet & we hash it out---there is a mutual respect.
> Sending up prayers for wisdom and glad your baby is on the mend!
> Edit: who is Vicki?



Sandi,

Vicki Fierheller is the breeder. She is also a vet tech and groomer


----------



## priyasutty (Oct 15, 2010)

zooeysmom said:


> Priya, I'm sending you a hug and prayers that Raya will get better soon!



Thank you Elisabeth. Can't explain how much I need all your support and prayers at this time.

Priya


----------



## priyasutty (Oct 15, 2010)

Aarianne said:


> I bet it was super scary at the time! Glad she's not in such a bad state and hoping it will be over soon.
> 
> When Zora had bloody stools and was vomiting everything up it didn't hit so hard so fast but it was still very worrisome and we wound up at an ER vet too. Metronidazole took care of it. She normally has a stomach of steel so it was really unusual for her. Hopefully it will be the same story for little Raya.



When we ( my DH and myself) came back home from the vet's after admiting Raya at the hospital, the house was sooo empty. Her toys were lying all over, but the house felt like **** without her. All we could do is hug each other and cry. Thank God it's over now.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Praying Raya is back to herself in no time. Please keep us posted on the recheck.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Sounds great Priya, You seem to have a good handle on things  So glad she is so much better. :aktion033: It is great that you can get good advice from Vicki.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Happy to hear she is feeling better.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Glad she is feeling better


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

priyasutty said:


> Hi Maureen,
> 
> I felt the same thing, so I am just mixing a little liver diet with the regular diet. Raya seems to like both. Propectalin is just pro-biotic. Lactulose, the vet said something about ammonia, i don't remember exactly, but i am guessing it is also a good thing. Today we are going to the vet again for a rechk. Maybe we'll have all the ans today. Hopefully everything will be ok.
> 
> ...


Lactulose is a synthetic sugar that is given for constipation and liver disease. Personally I like what Maureen said a lot. I would not mix the Rx food with her old food. Sounds like they are treating more like possible IBS but are wanting to play if safe with the Rx diet since most vets see a Maltese and automatically think liver problems. Has your vet given an actual diagnosis? If they are suspecting more IBS, then by giving a single source protein and really limiting the ingredients (the best is an actual limited diet with only one protein and one carb) will really help the GI system in digesting food and allow it to heal more quickly. But before making any changes, find out what the vet has actually diagnosed or is suspecting.

I'm so glad she's doing better. It's so scary when they're sick. And it can happen so fast.


----------



## priyasutty (Oct 15, 2010)

This morning we took Raya for a rechk. She is doing much better today. The catheter has been removed. Her BAT was perfectly normal. pre was 6.0 and post was 11.0 Poop test negative. To summarize, Raya has nothing wrong:chili: The vet suspects that she might have eaten something she shouldn't have, something like a sago palm tree nut :shocked:.
I have the same doubt too. It's fall season, and the roads are full of bright colored berries and seeds. I have never heard sago palm before this incidence. Why would people have something sooo poisonous !!! Anyways, Raya is back home. OH! what a relief

Priya


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

priyasutty said:


> This morning we took Raya for a rechk. She is doing much better today. The catheter has been removed. Her BAT was perfectly normal. pre was 6.0 and post was 11.0 Poop test negative. To summarize, Raya has nothing wrong:chili: The vet suspects that she might have eaten something she shouldn't have, something like a sago palm tree nut :shocked:.
> I have the same doubt too. It's fall season, and the roads are full of bright colored berries and seeds. I have never heard sago palm before this incidence. Why would people have something sooo poisonous !!! Anyways, Raya is back home. OH! what a relief
> 
> Priya


Great news, Priya!!! Sago Palm trees are extremely toxic to the liver-- any part of the plant is poisonous to dogs but especially the seeds. I'm so glad Raya is much better! sago palm trees are SO common here in Southern CA-- I am always cautious of them in people's yard, sidewalks, etc...


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

I am just reading this,just want to say so glad that Raya is better!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Good news, Priya.:chili::chili:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Yeeeaaah! Great news!!!


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Priya,

So glad your baby girl is doing better. What a scare. Hugs to you all. :grouphug:


----------



## priyasutty (Oct 15, 2010)

Hi all friends,

I just want to thank you all for the support and guidance that you all gave me during this difficult time. What would I have done without you all. You guys are awesome. 

Thank you all:ThankYou:


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Priya, I'm soooo happy and relieved to hear that all is well with Raya. It's so scary when we know they don't feel well but cannot tell us why. Hugs to both of you.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Priya, sorry I am just now posting - but I'm so sorry that Raya has been sick and you both went through such a scare! I'm thrilled she is doing better today and the vet thinks it was just something she ate. It's definitely scary to think what they can get in to outside...my Bailey will eat any and every thing on the ground so I am always worrying about that! I've never heard of Sago Palm tree nuts...I'm about to google to see what they look like!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Yipppppeeee Yay!
I too have no idea what sago palm nuts are. . . 
I too think SM, with all it's foibles is A O K!


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

Just seeing this. So happy Raya is doing better!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

:smheat: Phew! thank goodness that is over. So glad her BAT is fine  sounds like you can put this down to a bad tummy/poisoning.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Yeah!!! So happy Raya is home and feeling much better... :aktion033::aktion033:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I just saw your thread I am so happy Raya is doing better, PRAISE THE LORD


----------

